# Local shop has a 15 defy advanced 2 leftover in my size...what should I do?



## kelticknotts (Mar 10, 2016)

I'm in the market for a new roadie and they are willing to deal with me. Give me your thoughts if you have one. Likes and dislikes...I'm looking for a better geometry in my old age. I'm currently riding an 09 Fuji Roubaix...thanks 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cannot (Jun 27, 2012)

I have two Defies - 2013 Composite 1 and 2015 Advanced Pro 1. Love both as they are very comfortable. You may test ride to see how it feels.


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

Go test ride it, if it checks all the boxes for what your looking for buy it. I have never ridden a Defy but never heard any negative either. Good looking bike in my opinion.


----------

